# Yellow cast on prints



## yellowjeep (Apr 5, 2008)

I drop off a roll of ISO 400 Ilford XP2 super at the CVS down the street. I was expecting some nice black and whites but instead everything came back with a yellowish greenish tint. Here is my list of possible reasons, tell me what you think

1. The film was expired, but only in January so.....

2. I pushed about 1/3 of the shots at 320, but they all came out the same so I don't think thats it. 

3. The 'lab' freaked out when they saw B+W and tried to adjust them.  

Or....

What do you think?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 5, 2008)

Just a thought, but they probably printed on colour paper as opposed to true black and white paper.  What do the negatives look like?


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm, good point. My negs look alright from what I can tell. Except for the one they put a crease right though the middle of.

Could using color paper have done it? (I really don't know that much about film. Yet.)


----------



## ann (Apr 6, 2008)

they are using color paper and not tweaking for a neutral tone.

it is very difficult for these places to print neutral black and white images .

they need to be printed by someone who knows how to print black and white and would be better if printed on black and white paper with black and white chemistry.


----------



## doobs (Apr 6, 2008)

I notice when using BW400CN I get a slight reddish brown shift. I think it's cause, like ann said, they're not correcting for black and white.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 6, 2008)

Well technically they can't be processed using black and white chemistry as it is a C41 film, but I do imagine they could have 'compensated' for any colour shifts when printing at least. Talk to the lab and see if they can reprint.  perhaps if they could just do a couple and you can look at them to see if it will be worth your time.


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Alright thanks for the suggestions


----------

